# DAD'S DAY SALE "EXTENDED!!" - 20% OFF!!



## tjohnson (Jun 4, 2013)

*DAD'S DAY SALE - EXTENDED!*

*20% OFF EVERYTHING at A-MAZE-N Products*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

COUPON CODE =* SMFDAD1*

Sale Extended Until 6/23/13

20% Off Does Not Include Shipping


----------



## themule69 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Todd

We all like sales.

happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2013)

Ordered more dust and pellets.   Thanks


----------



## mossymo (Jun 4, 2013)

Great excuse to place an order... plus pretty tough for my wife to get down on me since it will be Fathers Day weekend! :yahoo:


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice.  I have such terrible timing.   Just bought 2 12" AMNTS's last week and an 18" the week before that


----------



## lazykitty (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay!  Just in time to accessorize the new Rec Tec.  Order placed.  Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Todd!  You are "Amazen"

Kat


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks, Todd!  Just ordered 20 lbs of pitmaster's, 5lb of hickory, and a 12" tube. 

Happy Father's Day.  I know mine will be!


----------



## yoder ay heehoo (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Todd,

Just ordered a maverick 732, some pellets, a 12'' tube and some Q matz!!!  Now its a race to see what gets here first, my accessories or my  smoker...


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Todd.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 7, 2013)

Put my order in for more matz....love the one that I have!

Kat


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 7, 2013)

Uh oh! I know my wife ordered me my FD gift(s) the other day, i seriously doubt she knew to apply the code. Dang it!


----------



## gotarace (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank You Todd...Great special and ultra quick shipping.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 8, 2013)

I won an amazen product at 1 of Gerry's FL. gatherings I attended few years ago and have used it for my bacon smokes. Been getting low to out on dust and with ordering the Mav.with free shipping and 20% off to boot I get the 2 bags of dust for nadda.thanks todd


----------



## hagisan (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 10, 2013)

Dad's Day is just around the corner
Order now and get 20% off your entire order

TJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Todd....got my q-matz today at the Shop!  Boy----you are fast!  Thanks so much!

Kat


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 11, 2013)

A box from Minnesota addressed to my wife arrived yesterday! Todd, i am grateful for the dads day discount you applied post order. Can't wait til Sunday! Thanks!


----------



## hagisan (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my order today!  Much sooner than expected so I took tomorrow off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Todd!


----------



## jcj112562 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, Todd...

Placed an order for the pellet version, simply based on the recommendations from this fine place.  20% off just made it easier to get more pellets along with the smoker.  One of these days I will get the smoker set up properly, and commence enjoying the benefits...

John


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2013)

*Happy Father's Day!!!*


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

Back at Ya Todd!  Have some fun today!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

You too Bro! Here's hoping your crew does something nice for their hard working dad...JJ


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 16, 2013)

Same to you Todd. And thanks for that sugar maple pellet bonus on my order![emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 18, 2013)

Great timing for the sale! I was thinking about ordering additional probes for my Maverick ET 732 that I ordered from Todd before. Because of the discount I order another Maverick ET 732. 

Great Sale!

Ed


----------



## okieleo (Jun 20, 2013)

Any coupon codes out there now that I have some money to spend??? I missed the Dads Day sale by 4 days.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 20, 2013)

*I've been so slammed, that I didn't get a new ad together for the rest of June*

*How about we extend the Dad's Day Sale until Sunday, June 23rd?*

*DAD'S DAY SALE EXTENDED UNTIL JUNE 23rd!!!*

*20% OFF EVERYTHING ON MY WEBSITE*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

*Use Coupon Code = SMFDAD1*


----------



## okieleo (Jun 20, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> *I've been so slammed, that I didn't get a new ad together for the rest of June*
> 
> *How about we extend the Dad's Day Sale until Sunday, June 23rd?*
> 
> ...


WOOOOHOOOO!Thanks TODD! I will be placing my order as soon as I get off work!


----------



## okieleo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevermind... got the wife to make the order for me at home! Got me an ET-732, the package #3, and 4 lbs of pitmasters coming my way.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks , Todd. Hope you had a great Father's Day.

Good Smokin'...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2013)

Yippppppeeeeeee! I realized I needed to place an order and was going to wait but now I don't have to!!!! Happy Belated Father's Day! You and your products are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## ziggyj144 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi I tried to use the code today and it comes up as not valid. please help. thank you


----------



## ziggyj144 (Jun 22, 2013)

ok I got it, must not like caps on lol. cant wait to get and try it out.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 22, 2013)

Took advantage of the 20% off and ordered 5 lbs of Peach & Pecan pellets.  Also ordered the butane torch.  Been using one of my backpacking stoves to start the AMNPS & AMNTS up until now.  The butane torch will be better for the task.


----------



## okieleo (Jun 25, 2013)

Another happy customer here. I got a knock knock on the front door today and to my surprise was my full order. There was a small hicup in the order but just as everyone else has said Todd is top notch and is taking care of it. I am looking forward to trying out the new AMNPS I got along with my first thermo (Maverick ET-732). Anyway just wanted to give another shout out to Todd and his products/awesome customer service!


----------

